# {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان

الترنيمة جميلة جدا :::

جيتلك وانا مديون ( وصوت المرنم جميل جدا ) :::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19704452/edf5d62/A02____.html

ابنك مشغول بالعالم :::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19704528/a089488c/A04___.html

سنين طويلة مضت ::: ( هذه الترنيمة خطيرة جدا ) 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19704742/1582d27a/B08___.html

وحدك يايسوع :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19704853/70c29490/A08__.html

يوم ميلادك يايسوع ::::

http://www.4shared.com/file/19704973/43369c25/B04___.html



​​

منقووووووووول


----------



## mikoo (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

thanks aweeeeeeee


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



mikoo قال:


> thanks aweeeeeeee







you are welcome 

god bless you dear 

​


----------



## ميزوا (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

بجد ترانيم فى منتهى الجمال
ربنا يباركك


----------



## cuteledia (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

مشكورة علي محبتك الكبيرة 
الترانيم حلوة اوي... يسوع يباركك


----------



## tamer9002 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

علي العموم مرسي مع كل احترامي المرنمين اسمهم ممدوح سمير واسامة فوزي وساتر مش معاهم


----------



## يوستيكا (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

مرسي جدا علي الترنيم


----------



## ayman_r (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

ترنيمه جميله جدا  وربنا يباركك


----------



## sOn Of KiNg (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

Thanks


----------



## mina3338 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

*شكرا يا ميرمتي  ترانيم كلها جميله*


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



mikoo قال:


> thanks aweeeeeeee







ميرسى لحضورك وردك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



ميزوا قال:


> بجد ترانيم فى منتهى الجمال
> ربنا يباركك








ميرسى لحضورك وردك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



cuteledia قال:


> مشكورة علي محبتك الكبيرة
> الترانيم حلوة اوي... يسوع يباركك








ميرسى عزيزتى لمرورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



tamer9002 قال:


> علي العموم مرسي مع كل احترامي المرنمين اسمهم ممدوح سمير واسامة فوزي وساتر مش معاهم








ميرسى جدا ليك 

ترنيمه مديون بصوت ساتر ميخائيل والىل قدمها فى البدايه ابونا مكارى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



يوستيكا قال:


> مرسي جدا علي الترنيم








ميرسى لحضورك وردك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



ayman_r قال:


> ترنيمه جميله جدا  وربنا يباركك








ميرسى لتشجيعك يا ايمن 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



sOn Of KiNg قال:


> Thanks








ميرسى لحضورك وردك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



mina3338 قال:


> *شكرا يا ميرمتي  ترانيم كلها جميله*








ميرسى لحضورك يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## megaman (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

فعلا المرنم ساتر ميخائيل صوته مالوش حل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Meriamty (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



megaman قال:


> فعلا المرنم ساتر ميخائيل صوته مالوش حل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك








ميرسى جدااا لحضورك نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك




​


----------



## adoom (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

الف شكر ربنا يباركك


----------



## شادي شوكت شوقي (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

ميرسي جدا ياتامر فعلا الشريط مش بتاع المعلم /ساتر بل بتاع الشماس /ممدوح سمير والمرتل/أسامه فوزي ويوجد تقارب في صوت ساتر وممدوح.


----------



## beshoygirgis (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

الشلايط ده فعلا لبتاع ممدوح سمير و المعلم أسامة


----------



## Meriamty (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



adoom قال:


> الف شكر ربنا يباركك






ميرسى لحضورك ربنا يباركك 





​


----------



## Meriamty (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



شادي شوكت شوقي قال:


> ميرسي جدا ياتامر فعلا الشريط مش بتاع المعلم /ساتر بل بتاع الشماس /ممدوح سمير والمرتل/أسامه فوزي ويوجد تقارب في صوت ساتر وممدوح.






ميرسى جدااااااااا على التوضيح 





​


----------



## Meriamty (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



beshoygirgis قال:


> الشلايط ده فعلا لبتاع ممدوح سمير و المعلم أسامة






ميرسى جدا على التوضيح واسفه على الخطا اللى حصل 

لانى كنت فاكره فعلا انه ساتر ميخائيل 







​


----------



## alfrid (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

الرب يبارك خدمتك و يحميك


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

مررررررررررررررررسى اوى


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*

شكراااااااااااااااااا ترانيم جميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



alfrid قال:


> الرب يبارك خدمتك و يحميك






ميرسى جدا لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



كوك قال:


> مررررررررررررررررسى اوى













​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}  شريط"مديون" بيرنم فيه ساتر ميخائيل وبيقدمه ابونا مكارى يونان*



مسعد خليل قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا ترانيم جميلة الرب يبارك حياتك













​


----------



## kokielpop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع جدا 

تسلم الايادى ​*


----------



## انطون اميل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bond2a (19 مارس 2009)

ميرسى لكل اللى تعبو فى رفع الترانيم دى كلها 
بس فى ترنيمة كلمات ابونا مكارى اداء فريق التسبيح من ضمن كلمتها مصر للمسيح


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلالالا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 مارس 2009)

مجموعه ترانيم جميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى ياMeriamty*


----------



## Archangels (28 مارس 2009)

اتمنى يكون الشريط كله حلو لانى سمعت منه ترنيمة ضنايا ترنيمة حلوة جدا 
ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم


----------



## Archangels (28 مارس 2009)

انا مش لاقي الشريط يا جماعة ياريت حد يفهمنى ازاى اوصله


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

ممنوننةعلى الشريط.....


----------



## النسر الطائر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم فعلا الترانيم جميلة جدا فيها جو روحانى جميل و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مسعد خليل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا ترانيم رائعة الرب يباركك*


----------

